# Long Sleeve Undershirts?



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find long sleeve undershirts for a toddler? Our house is just too cold for a short sleeve undershirt, even with a long sleeve shirt and sweater on top. I'm buying a few Hanna long john sets and as well as some wool/silk for DS for outside play this winter, but I need something simple for everyday-- and not too expensive!

Does such a thing exist? TIA!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Try L.L. Bean maybe. Or Vermont Country Store. (The websites if you aren't near an outlet.)


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

I found some solid color long sleeve tshirts at Target 2 days ago for $5/ea.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I just scored a Patagonia long sleeve undershirt and pants for DS at a Salvation Army for $1.50. Have you checked at any thift stores? You could also just use long sleeve T's that are on the snug side to fit under regular shirts.


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
I just scored a Patagonia long sleeve undershirt and pants for DS at a Salvation Army for $1.50. Have you checked at any thift stores? You could also just use long sleeve T's that are on the snug side to fit under regular shirts.

I haven't hit the thrift shops yet; I'm hoping I can Monday, as well as a children's consignment shop. I thought about doing a size smaller under his other shirts. I've bought more or less a size larger than he really needs (3T), so fitting 2Ts underneath would probably work. I know the SA or other shops will have a plethora of choices! Thanks, mama!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

try www.trendyblanks.com its all american apparel, and they have shirts and onesies up to 18-24 months and then kids long sleeved shirts in 2, 4, 6T I think


----------



## nyssaneala (Mar 22, 2007)

I have also seen them at Target recently.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

We use these http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Sleeve.../dp/B000Y3O8UQ


----------

